# React OS Windows XP Compatible Open Source OS



## kumarmohit (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok Guyz Check what I stumbled Upon and do post what you have to say about this project:



> The ReactOSÂ®  project is dedicated to making Free Software available to everyone by providing a ground-up implementation of a Microsoft WindowsÂ® XP compatible operating system. ReactOS aims to achieve complete binary compatibility with both applications and device drivers meant for NT and XP operating systems, by using a similar architecture and providing a complete and equivalent public interface.
> 
> Although Free Software advocates agree that free software operating systems improve the state of the art by fostering competition, ReactOS has practical benefit for others, too; ReactOS is the most complete working model of a WindowsÂ® like operating system available. Consequently, working programmers will learn a great deal by studying ReactOS source code and even participating in ReactOS development.
> 
> ...



Source & Details - *www.reactos.org/en/index.html


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2006)

Another *NIX isnt' it?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesn,t look to me see its file system no /dev/hda but a c:


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 6, 2006)

This is sure to get Microsoft fuming!


----------



## vignesh (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice....Lets see what MS has to say..


----------



## kato (Jan 7, 2006)

They are gonna be sued to hell for this because MS sued KOL_ for his theme on Vista this is hell lot serious than making a theme it is nearly replicating their OS and all its function also it looks like Windows 98 to me rather than XP


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 7, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Nice....Lets see what MS has to say..



If this project becomes successful and as popular as firefox or linux M$ ha s had this time for good


----------



## Satissh S (Jan 7, 2006)

WoW!! Sweet, U hope they don't get sued or crushed under the power of M/S. But FSF is behind them isn't it??


----------



## vignesh (Jan 8, 2006)

I think so...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh..it is not any *NIX!..infact its based on windows API...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 9, 2006)

I have d/l it. It is quite a small download ~13-14 mb. I have burnt its live cd and will be trying it out soon.And yeah its not based on *nix. Its open source though.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> MS sued KOL_ for his theme on Vista this is hell lot serious than making a theme it is nearly replicating their OS and all its function also it looks like Windows 98 to me rather than XP



how come windows blinds or other skinning software get sued ??????


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 9, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> kato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as Window Blinds is concerned they have an "understanding"

with M$ and its the only skining software  that has widnows logo testing( Iam not sure abt the particular certificate)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2006)

ho thanks mohit


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2006)

I did try it out. Its look and feel is lot more window 98ish than XPish. Also. it has a long way to go it seems for me. It didn't detect my USB mouse at all. The live cd was running too slow on my system to do any work either.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 13, 2006)

Well still its a start  and as far as the eye candy is concerned I have floated the idea to the people to have a look at Project Looking Glass from Sun Lets wait and watch


----------

